# Ugodog help



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I am looking for suggestions from all the Ugodog/Wizzy-whatchamacallit folks. I have a Ugodog and I placed it in Isabel's xpen. She uses it all the time. My problem is she poohs on it and then tracks it all over the xpen. Everyday when I get home from work, I have to scrub the pooh out of the grating and from the marine vinyl. It is quite disgusting. uke:

I've tried placing it in different areas of the xpen to no avail. Any suggestions?

Hope


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Hope, no sugestions as I was thinking of getting one for Finnegan, I thnk I'll hold off now and wait to hear other input.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Fortunately I work for an industrial supply company so I can get cleaning supplies for cheap. Hopefully she grows out of it. The other problem I have is after tracking through her pooh, she gets all excited when she sees me (or for some other reason) and she puts her dirty paws on the wire mesh of the crate. I spend between 30 minutes to an hour cleaning the mess each night. This weekend I'm probably going to have to spray down the expen and steam wash the marine vinyl. Fortunately it should be around 70 here in Atlanta so I'll be able to enjoy the outdoors.

I changed the configuration in the expen this morning, perhaps another change is in order...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can you run home at lunch time? Maybe you could catch her and take her out to poo so she doesn't do it inside.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I came home at lunch today because I thought she was feeling good and she had already made a mess. Today it could be because she wasn't feeling good though. I don't think it is intentional. I think she gets so wrapped up in play or excitement, she doesn't realize she's trekking through it. I wonder if I leave her in her crate and come home at lunch if it would help. I much rather wash a towel then clean the floor and the ugodog daily... I just don't want her to get comfortable going potty where she sleeps. But I left Cuba in his crate when I was at work for the first month and he was reliable by 5 months. I'll might try to crate some this weekend and see how she does.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a Wizdog, but can't offer help. Lola won't pee and poop in the same place so she only uses it for pee. Poop happens outside - or under the dining room table.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie has been using the Ugodog since i brought her home. She pees and poops on it with no problem. When I put it in her pen with her when I have to leave, I just find little poops on it, ready to be cleaned up. So I'm not sure what your hav is doing-maybe she just gets a little excited like you said and stomps on the poop. I love the Ugodog-it's the very best thing I purchased for her. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## gogolf211 (Jan 5, 2009)

I actually just ordered the ugodog and it should be here in a few days. My Risa's just using the pee pads now and he always steps right in his pee and tracks it all over. I'm hoping he'll transition nicely to the ugodog and not smear his poop on the thing..however, I have come home a few times and he's pooped everywhere on the floor and smeared and stepped in it. 

Will let you know how it goes...


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

gogolf211 said:


> I'm hoping he'll transition nicely to the ugodog and not smear his poop on the thing..however, I have come home a few times and he's pooped everywhere on the floor and smeared and stepped in it.
> 
> Will let you know how it goes...


Based on this week I recommend you buy a good scrub brush for your floor, a scrub brush to clean the grates and a pipe brush to clean in the squares. It helped a bunch having the proper tools. On Monday, I only had a regular cleaning brush and it took forever. It does work very well for pee. It is just the poop that is a pain. I did some research on line and unfortunately what Isabel is doing is a common complaint. Pixiesmom is very lucky Pixie uses it so nicely.

I've seen Isabel in action. She gets very excited and hops along the crate stretched out. I've even seen her hop/climb into her water dish when she sees me.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Trust me, I feel lucky, but all dogs have issues....Pix still pees when she's excited to see new people..that's fun to clean up every time!!

As far as cleaning-when I know she's used the potty and is not going to need it for while, I take it outside and hose it down. I use a little Dawn and it always gets everything off the grates. Then hose it again and bring it back in. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

uggg, I tried the wizdog with Jasper... and stopped using it for just these reasons... Jasper had a lot of loose poo as a pup. I just put the pads in a tray-- roll it up-- toss it out. As they got older they get better at not stepping in it. Now, shredding the pee pads...that's a completely other story.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Isabel has loose poo too. Almost liquid like. We went to the vet today and he gave her some medicine and is having me try a Hills Prescription ID Canine food with rice. I was a little surprised because when I asked about whether I should switch foods - she is eating Evo - he thought I should leave her with the Evo and avoid additional interruption. I don't think he knew what Evo was although I did say high protein. If it doesn't get better, I might go to either Innovo puppy or wee bits. Her mouth is so small she has to break down the Evo and bits often fall out... As for the Ugodog, I'm going to give it some more time. I washed it down with the hose today, but didn't get it as clean as I do with my brushes. I might have a different story next Saturday, though, if I have to scrub poo every night...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Have you tried the washable, reusable pee pads? They are the best and can be used over and over and over again. I have had mine for 6+ years and they are still going strong and I use them for lot's of things, like puppies, crate pads, under whelping boxes, in the car and more.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I have not, actually although I have heard of them. I git the Ugodog because I thought it could be a "permanent" addition to the house and it would prevent pee tracking. I might have to try them if I go back to using pee pads regularly.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't have an xpen - rather a regular crate which I'm using less and less. I have the ugodog and I put one wee wee pad in it every day when I'm good and every other day when I'm lazy .

I find that the poo is usually easy to pick up and flush down the toilet, especially if you wait 10 or so minutes for it to dry out a little.

Every once in a while, loose stools do get into the gratings. I pick them up, spray some clorox cleanup on it, and run it through high pressure water from the bathtub. This cleans the grates, I replace the pad and everything is fine.

I have to say the ugodog changed my life - no more spills and a very easy adjustment. Also, even though I'm still using a wee wee pad and not newspaper, ecologically speaking, I'm using one pad per day in contrast to the 4 or 5 I was using when they were just on the floor.

Louise


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a bit of that problem too. When there are "accidents", it is always the poo which she chooses to deposit in the living room! I'm not sure why sometimes she uses the ugodog for both and sometimes the living room becomes preferable for poo. 

Nevertheless, I would say she's 85% successful.

But I have another problem. She is so accustomed to using the ugodog that she rarely "goes" outside even though I take her. Any suggestions?

Louise


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I have used Innova Puppy and Wee bits. I found the Innova Puppy made the stools much looser, while the Wee Bits made them firmer.

Louise


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I use the washable pee pads as well. I love them and she cannot shred them. I just bought my third one at PetSmart (the larger sizer 36 x 36?). I think they are great, supposed to be good for over 300 washes.

I guess I am going to have to do some research. I have no idea what this ugodog thing is. I laughed at the deposits under the dining room table. Evye has 2 favorite places she heads to. Behind a chair and under an end table.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

louise said:


> I have a bit of that problem too. When there are "accidents", it is always the poo which she chooses to deposit in the living room! I'm not sure why sometimes she uses the ugodog for both and sometimes the living room becomes preferable for poo.
> 
> Nevertheless, I would say she's 85% successful.
> 
> ...


Hi Louise,

How long do you take her out for? My plan is to get Cuba to use the Ugodog once Isabel is out of her xpen. Now we go outside. Sometimes, Cuba will go as soon as we exit the house and at other times, it seems like we go a mile before he is ready to go. Occasionally if I stay in one place for long time he will go but recently he just sits too (I am teaching him to heel and I think when he sees me standing still, he sits). Maybe if you took her for longer walks and ave tons of praise, she would go outside...

Hope


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's the site for Ugodog. There is an American made version but before you choose, read the comparison between them on the Ugodog site.
http://www.ugodog.net/?OID=1WExact

BTW, you can purchase it from Amazon - I got mine in about a week - 2 at the most.

Louise


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I ordered mine from the website and it came in under a week. I would google it first if you think you might buy it because after I got mine, I got wind of discounts on other sites.

Hope


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

About the loose stools - Lola slowly moved to a raw diet at about 1 year old. We went from regular kibble to NV Prairie (kibble with grain) to NV Instinct (grain free kibble) to Call of the Wild (grain free kibble) to raw (NV and Primal medallions). I mix a few berries and some full fat yogurt in w/supplements SeaMeal. She gets liver treats for training and Newman's cookies (they have oats) after any grooming we do. 

With each step her stools became firmer and much smaller. When she was 9 mos old she was like a Playdoh machine putting out full size tootsie rolls! Now she puts out about 4-7 acorns 2x a day. I have to assume she is processing more of the food. 

She has more output when she eats more or when she eats a chicken neck, but it is always hard. And she hasn't needed to have her glands expressed either.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I've been wondering whether to post this picture and you just convinced me.

Last night, in an effort to make sure she went outside, we walked around for 45 minutes (1/2 hour after dinner) and still no luck. So I took her to a nearby park area which had been snowy and icy but was now just kind of damp. By this time it was dark so I couldn't really see the ground too well.

Suddenly she pulled me and I went sliding and it seems we both slid into a lot of mud!

We went home and she got a bath, but I never got her to poo!

Louise


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Louise, she looks like she wants to have a bath and get cleaned up. What a cutie!

Where do you all keep the Ugodog? I looked at them but didn't know where I'd put it. Do you have a room that's just for the dogs?


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't have a room and I wish I did. Nor is my bathroom large enough for it.

So, I ended up moving an Elfa storage cabinet which holds pots and pans and some crackers, things like that, into the back of my hallway (I live in an apt.). It is not beautiful - but Ellie is.....

Moving the cabinet gave me the space to put the ugodog under a table in the kitchen and it will go pretty far back so it's not the first thing you see. Needless to say, this encourages me to keep it clean but it does work and I wouldn't give it up for the world.

Louise


----------



## gogolf211 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ordered the Ugodog on Friday and got it on Saturday! It did ship out locally for me. I looked around for discounts and promos but couldn't find any so just ended up getting it directly from the ugodog site. The site has a few pictures of the contraption and I was expecting to get the thing in gray, but it turned out to be a mauve/pink color. 

Anyways, Risa took to it right away. I just placed it where her pad is usually located and he went right on it. Did have a few accidents this weekend though. Three times he went right next to it but not on it. He also won't poop on it. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Oh Louise, she looks like she wants to have a bath and get cleaned up. What a cutie!
> 
> Where do you all keep the Ugodog? I looked at them but didn't know where I'd put it. Do you have a room that's just for the dogs?


I have an empty room where I have Isabel's xpen. Right now it is inside the xpen. In the future, I will probably leave it in the empty room.

I have good news to report today! Isabel did not make a mess. I think the infection she had made her stool extra loose. In fact, the more I watched her, the more it seemed like she would lose control of her bowls when she was mad (which she is whenever I leave her alone or ignore her) or excited. The medicine and the ID Canine seemed to help. Hopefully today will be a repeat. It is almost like I gain an our back tonight because I do not have to scrub the floor!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, glad to hear it Hope. She must be feeling better.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine, purchased at Amazon, also came in a dark mauve.

I would suggest putting a wee wee pad inside - or whatever he's been used to using.

When I first got mine Ellie didn't want to poop on it either. When I found fresh poop elsewhere, I picked it up and put a small piece of it on the ugodog and showed her. I left it on the ugodog for an hour or so. I had to do this on and off for a couple of weeks but now, she always uses it to pee and she poops on it about 85 or 90% of the time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, just ordered mine off ebay. Anxious to see if I have success. I actually have a wonderful place for it (in a pantry right off kitchen) BUT if she uses it remains to be seen. She does great pottying outside and I have an expen in the garage with washable potty pads. That's works fine but if I miss the queue, she will go underneath a table or behind a chair . Wish I knew about this sooner...but with a new pup...so much to learn. I'll let y'all know if it works for us. Wish us luck.


----------

